# [SOLVED] error code 39. unable to load drivers



## a greaves (Sep 3, 2008)

operating system vista home 32 bit. apparently TSST is a joint venture by Toshiba and Samsung ( you learn something new everyday!! )
tsst dvd +- rw ts - h653a
tsst -dvd rom ts - h353b 
Both drives will not work try what may..... the problem is I
Get the message updated drivers are installed with an error code 39
they are listed in Device manager as faulty.
The system apparently can not find the drivers to load.
Tried everything now down to one strand of hair. help pse
need help, please send back in NODDY car format as |i am not very computer literate!!!!!!!ray:
Alan


----------



## amitava.india (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: error code 39. unable to load drivers*

Hey,

You do not need to install any drivers for this error code 39.

Just follow the following steps to get your optical drive working again:

Unplug all non-essential external plug and play devices, especially cameras. 

Click Start , and enter "regedit " into the Start Search field.

The registry editor window appears. 

Select Computer in the main window. 

Click File , Export , type a filename that is easy for you to remember, and click Save . 

A copy of the registry has saved for back-up purposes to the Documents folder. If problems occur after using these steps, browse to the file and double-click it to restore the registry. 

Click the plus sign (+ ) next to the following items in the list: 


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 
SYSTEM 
CurrentControlSet 
Control 
Class 

Select 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 . Make sure you have selected this exact key name. 

Select the LowerFilters value and press the Delete key. Confirm the deletion by clicking Yes 

If an UpperFilters value is also listed, select UpperFilters in the right window and press the Delete key. 

Confirm the deletion by clicking Yes . 

Delete all other UpperFilter and LowerFilter values within the 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 key if they exist. 

Close the registry editor and restart the computer. The disc drive should now be recognized by Windows. You may need to uninstall your disc recording software, restart the computer.

Please try the above and I'm sure your issue will be resolved. Please revert incase of any clarifications.

Amitava
HP Tech


----------



## a greaves (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: error code 39. unable to load drivers*

Thank you Amitava it has worked now maybe I shall be able to grow
back some hair. thank you again you are a scholar
Alan:smile:


----------



## amitava.india (Sep 3, 2008)

:grin:

I'm glad it worked out.

gr8...


Amitava
HP Tech


----------



## lane78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if perhaps there was another solution to this "error code 39" as I'm having the exact same problem. However removing the upper and lower values from the registry did not solve my problem. Both of my dvd drives still don't work and show the "code 39" Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## amitava.india (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello,

What is the Operating System? Did you try to change it recently anyway?


Amitava
HP Tech


----------



## lane78 (Sep 25, 2008)

The Operating System is Windows XP service pack 3. I did recently install service pack 3, but the problem existed before then as well.


----------

